
The smartphone app that can tell you’re depressed before you know it yourself - arikr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612266/the-smartphone-app-that-can-tell-youre-depressed-before-you-know-it-yourself/
======
CtrlAltEngage
Wow, can't access the technology review in incognito mode...

------
arikr
My reaction when reading this: WOW. This is awesome

~~~
flagbait
there is an other thread concerning the use of apps or social media algos to
"diagnose" a mental status and make a welfare check call to the police

